# [Solved] Weird bug with iwl3945 and Gentoo-Source 2.6.33

## d2_racing

Hi everyone, am I the only one with that problem.

I can use my wireless card with kernel 2.6.32-Gentoo-r7 but if I want to use the 2.6.33-Gentoo, my wireless card is brain dead :

```

gentootux ~ # dmesg | grep -i iwl

[    5.755666] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 2.6.33-gentoo-ks

[    5.755670] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    5.755797] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    5.755812] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.811173] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[    5.811177] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    5.813833] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[   13.170882] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

[   13.202215] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9

gentootux ~ # 

```

```

gentootux ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:25:1e:cf:65  

          inet adr:10.10.1.70  Bcast:10.10.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:793 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:823 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:100 

          RX bytes:865049 (844.7 KiB)  TX bytes:172040 (168.0 KiB)

          Mémoire:fe000000-fe020000 

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:304 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:304 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:22520 (21.9 KiB)  TX bytes:22520 (21.9 KiB)

wlan0     Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:bf:75:ed:f3  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

gentootux ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                    

wlan0     no wireless extensions. 

```

```

gentootux ~ # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

gentootux ~ # dmesg | grep -i iwl

[    5.755666] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 2.6.33-gentoo-ks

[    5.755670] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    5.755797] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    5.755812] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.811173] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[    5.811177] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    5.813833] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[   13.170882] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

[   13.202215] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 15.32.2.9

gentootux ~ # dmesg | tail

[ 4851.701393] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 4851.701400] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[ 4851.701406] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: suspend root hub

[ 4905.704306] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec

[ 4936.282222] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[ 4936.282230] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[ 4957.347432] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

[ 4959.082985] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[ 4959.082993] 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[ 5107.045591] x86_64-pc-linux used greatest stack depth: 4080 bytes left

gentootux ~ # 

```

```

gentootux linux # cat .config | grep -i 802

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

```

```

gentootux linux # cat .config | grep -i kill

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

```

```

gentootux linux # cat .config | grep -i iwl

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

```

Last edited by d2_racing on Sat Apr 10, 2010 11:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Any idea how to debug that, because right now, I'm in the dark  :Razz: 

I see 2 possibilities, kernel related or the ucode is not compatible with the kernel 2.6.33.

----------

## chithanh

I think wireless-tools don't work so well with kernel 2.6.33.

Try with net-wireless/iw

```
# iw dev wlan0 scan
```

----------

## d2_racing

Thanks, I'm gonna try  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

It's working :

```

# iw dev wlan0 scan

```

Now I see my 2 AP, but I'm not able to connect to it, if I use a kernel 2.6.33.

And for the record, I tested with my Gentoo testing box using kernel 2.6.32 and 2.6.33.

I also tested with my Funtoo testing box using kernel 2.6.32 and 2.6.33 and I'm having the same problem.

----------

## d2_racing

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> I think wireless-tools don't work so well with kernel 2.6.33.

 

I saw that the kernel 2.6.33 can give some problems, because you can find some bugzilla about iwl3945 and kernel 2.6.33 in december 2009.

----------

## d2_racing

I'm waiting for a reply from an Intel Wireless Expert.

Wait and see  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

I have news from the intel guy :

I need to have CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

So tomorrow I'm gonna test that.

----------

## fpires

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I have news from the intel guy :
> 
> I need to have CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y
> 
> So tomorrow I'm gonna test that.

 

Hello, I'm having the same issues, and I'm using wpa_supplicant. For me, the symptom is dhcpcd timing out while trying to get an IP address. This is for sure the same thing that's happening to you. I've been digging in a bit, and AFAIK that option is not working for me on 2.6.33. 

I have no problems with 2.6.31 though. Let me know how it went with you.

----------

## d2_racing

Did you test with kernel 2.6.32 ?

----------

## fpires

No, I haven't tested 2.6.32 sorry.. I'm not with my laptop right now, but later today I will keep trying and see what I can find.

----------

## fpires

Hi again,

I'm very stupid! I thought I had that option checked on 2.6.33 but I didn't   :Smile:  I wasn't able to try it yet, because I don't have the time to recompile right now, but disregard the "doesn't work for me" thread. I'm very sorry again, hope it works fine! I will try it later myself. Good luck!

----------

## d2_racing

Double check if you have this CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y enable with kernel 2.6.33.

If it's working, then tomorrow I'm gonna try on my Funtoo box  :Razz: 

----------

## fpires

Hi, it works for me!  :Very Happy:  In fact I'm writing this with my laptop and 2.6.33 with iwl3945 right now. Hope it works for you too, and thanks for getting the tip!

Regards,

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

At least someone can make it work  :Razz: 

----------

## Gef

As a side-note, net-wireless/wireless-tools-30_pre8 can perform scanning of APs on 2.6.33-zen1.

----------

## Dagger

as far as I remember, there was some problem with iwl3945 power saving mode in 2.6.33 and they disabled it - not related to your issue though.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Gef wrote:*   

> As a side-note, net-wireless/wireless-tools-30_pre8 can perform scanning of APs on 2.6.33-zen1.

 

Thanks for the info.

----------

## d2_racing

Done, and it's working  :Razz: 

We need to make sure that CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y is enable with kernel 2.6.33. 

So, it's solved  :Razz: 

----------

## tbart

did not solve it for me, but see

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6407486.html

for a very related issue. 2.6.35 solved it for me.

----------

